# Mesa Mini Rectifier... a good Rectifier?



## avaxhome_13 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello from Spain! This is my first post 

I'm toying with the idea of buying a Mesa Mini Rectifier. I play mainly metal (early 90's thrash metal, death metal, ...) and i always wanted a Rectifier.

I have a small studio in my house, so i don't need a 100 watt head, and the Mini, being 25 watt would fit the bill nicely (50 watt would be the max).

But... with so many Rectos and versions available (Single, Dual, Triple, Tremoverb, version 1/2, 3-channel), and some being regarded as some of the best Rectos (Tremoverb for instance), i was wondering:

Is the Mini a good Recto head? I mean, is it a good representation of what a good Rectifier sounds or should i look for another Recto (used, for instance)? I can get a Single Recto, version 2, for less cash. Should i get this instead, would i get a better sounding Recto with this Single, or is the Mini a very nice Recto head by itself?

I plan to get this cab: http://www.thomann.de/es/harley_benton_g212_vintage.htm (a 2x12 cab, Vintage 30s)


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd say that a boosted single rec would get you closer to the typical retifier sound than the mini would.
They (the single) get very loud in a hurry though.
Unlike the dual and triple, they don't have the voltage variac nor the tube rec to slightly pre-attenuate the power.
The "reborn" versions of the dual/triple have wattege stepdowns as well as variacs and tube rects, so they are even more workable at lower volumes.

The singles are touchier at low volume, but once your at 9:00-10:00 on both the channel and output, it's pure heaven (but starts getting loud as fuck after that).


----------



## avaxhome_13 (Sep 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'd say that a boosted single rec would get you closer to the typical retifier sound than the mini would.
> They (the single) get very loud in a hurry though.
> Unlike the dual and triple, they don't have the voltage variac nor the tube rec to slightly pre-attenuate the power.
> The "reborn" versions of the dual/triple have wattege stepdowns as well as variacs and tube rects, so they are even more workable at lower volumes.
> ...



Thanks for the info!

So, a Maxon OD808 for instance (that's many people uses) + Single Recto version 2 + (possibly a Hot Plate to put things in manageable volume) would be a better choice for the typical Recto sound than a Mini with the same boost, right?

I don't have the chance to play both, that's my problem, and i want to make a wise choice to get a good Recto tone...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 21, 2012)

I've never played a mini either, but 6L6 tubes are a large part of the recto sound IMO.
I ran some Mesa EL34s in my single rec for a couple months just to experiment, but after going back to the 6L6s I don't think the EL34s will log many hours in there.lol
Not that they sounded bad at all (a litttle more upper-midrange clarity, but lacking the depth and fullness of the 6L6s IMO).

mini-recs are EL84s or something I think?


----------



## avaxhome_13 (Sep 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I've never played a mini either, but 6L6 tubes are a large part of the recto sound IMO.
> I ran some Mesa EL34s in my single rec for a couple months just to experiment, but after going back to the 6L6s I don't think the EL34s will log many hours in there.lol
> Not that they sounded bad at all (a litttle more upper-midrange clarity, but lacking the depth and fullness of the 6L6s IMO).
> 
> mini-recs are EL84s or something I think?



Yep, 2xEL84's Power Tubes and 5x12AX7 Preamp Tubes.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 21, 2012)

Not to many guys have tried the mini-recs yet, but surely someone will chime in on it tommorow. (well, today actually, I haven't been to sleep yet lol.)


----------



## avaxhome_13 (Sep 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Not to many guys have tried the mini-recs yet, but surely someone will chime in on it tommorow. (well, today actually, I haven't been to sleep yet lol.)



Lol, yeah, i forgot in the USA is still early in the morning 

Thanks for your replies and go get some sleep


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I've never played a mini either, but 6L6 tubes are a large part of the recto sound IMO.
> I ran some Mesa EL34s in my single rec for a couple months just to experiment, but after going back to the 6L6s I don't think the EL34s will log many hours in there.lol
> Not that they sounded bad at all (a litttle more upper-midrange clarity, but lacking the depth and fullness of the 6L6s IMO).
> 
> mini-recs are EL84s or something I think?




have you thought of kt77s? I know eurotubes has a kit for those... I want to convince the lead guitarist in my band to check them out in his single


----------



## cgraci (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a single rectifier. I changed the tubes and the sound is pretty sick . You can also go deaf playing it too loud! I also have a noise gate andtube screamer to make it sound much better. If you change the tubes and get a guitar with great pickups your single rectifier can sound incredible. I never heard the mini rectifier.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2012)

The Mini really does get 95% of the Recto sound, but as you crank it up it the bottom gets "wooly" in that EL84 way. It sounds great, but it won't be as tight as even the Single is. That said, they do sound fantastic. The one thing that's annoying about the Mini is there's no master level, so you have to balance the channels each time you turn one up. Understandable in a lunchbox amp, but good to know beforehand.

If the Single is less, buy it, try it, and if it doesn't get you there, try something else. I've liked all the Singles I've played - they've all been series 2.


----------



## avaxhome_13 (Sep 21, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> The Mini really does get 95% of the Recto sound, but as you crank it up it the bottom gets "wooly" in that EL84 way. It sounds great, but it won't be as tight as even the Single is. That said, they do sound fantastic. The one thing that's annoying about the Mini is there's no master level, so you have to balance the channels each time you turn one up. Understandable in a lunchbox amp, but good to know beforehand.
> 
> If the Single is less, buy it, try it, and if it doesn't get you there, try something else. I've liked all the Singles I've played - they've all been series 2.



Thank you! Yes, i can get the Single for 200 Euros less.

Since you know the Mini and the Single, would you say at lower volumes the Mini has a somewhat tighter sound than the Single? I'm asking because someone replied me on the Mesa forum (The Boogie Board &bull; View topic - Mesa Mini Rectifier... a good Rectifier?) this:

"The Mini is based on the new MultiWatt Rectos which have better cleans and tighter distortion. I would get a Mini if you're not want something extremely loud."


----------



## Seanthesheep (Sep 21, 2012)

I played a mini recto and loved it. If you need a small stipped down recto its great, its still liyd though so I wouldnt call it a bedroom amp. Other than that it has that recto sound and feel as well as a great clean channel


----------



## Kali Yuga (Sep 21, 2012)

The mini sounds better than Duals, IMO.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2012)

avaxhome_13 said:


> Thank you! Yes, i can get the Single for 200 Euros less.
> 
> Since you know the Mini and the Single, would you say at lower volumes the Mini has a somewhat tighter sound than the Single? I'm asking because someone replied me on the Mesa forum (The Boogie Board &bull; View topic - Mesa Mini Rectifier... a good Rectifier?) this:
> 
> "The Mini is based on the new MultiWatt Rectos which have better cleans and tighter distortion. I would get a Mini if you're not want something extremely loud."



At low volumes, it's pretty tight, so it might be the better choice for that, though the idea that you can't get tight Recto sounds at low volumes is mostly myth, anyway.


----------



## sage (Sep 21, 2012)

I own an Single Rec. I've played the Mini. I would go for the Single with an attenuator over the Mini in a heartbeat, but the Mini was really impressive. I don't think you can go wrong, but the Single Rec might just be a little more right.


----------



## cgraci (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually reallized that if you want your single rectifier to sound good it has to be loud. I have to play on the other side of the room. My dog leaves the room when i play.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

Single > Mini.

The Mini just didn't have the same balls that the Single/Dual/Triple have. Doesn't really sound or feel like a rectifier to me.

When it comes to 25 watts or less, I'd get a Tubemeister 18. Those little things get heavy!

But that's not a contender in this thread. So I vote for the Single. They can be gotten used for less than a new Mini anyway.


----------



## h75119847 (Sep 24, 2012)

EL 84 < 6L6 

6L6 are the core of the mesa tone.. Can't imagine a recto without them, so, I don't think you'll get that mesa tone out of the Mini... but it's still a wonderful amp!


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't suppose that you can swap out the ELs for 6L6s?


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 25, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> I don't suppose that you can swap out the ELs for 6L6s?



6L6'S are something like 25-30 watts a piece rated. adding two would put you at 50-60 watts, and the amp itself is rated for 25 watts output, so i dunno if the would work, i doubt it


----------



## EOT (Sep 25, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> I don't suppose that you can swap out the ELs for 6L6s?


 If by EL's you mean EL84's, no you can't.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 25, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> I don't suppose that you can swap out the ELs for 6L6s?



Nope, 9-pin versus the octal sockets in the 6L6s.

For what I do, the Mini would be incredible. It's got a much more responsive and "squishy" lead sound than most of the bigger Rectos thanks to the smaller EL84 power section. Also, it's got a lot of the "chime" EL84s are famous for on the clean channel.

For high-volume ultra-brutal stuff it's less ideal, but at reasonable volumes and for styles where lower headroom works, it's great. Also ultra-portable at less than 20 lbs.

I, personally, would get a Mini before I got a bigger Recto, and I really liked the one I played. But, I'm not strictly a metal player, and portability is huge where I live and play these days (I primarily rely on public transportation and walking to get around.)


----------

